# Diamondhead "ARE YOU GOING"??????



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

*Diamondhead,Are You going ??? I have been informed that We are going to be treated By Richie Wife to a real Bayou Meal,Just like Hank Williams song (Crod-fish pie ,Filly Gumbo,Jambalaya, This is going to be a Diamondhead that You will be sorry that You did not make.So Don’t be sorry.This is the Holly Grail of Gage 1 ,1/20,and all other Live steamers.I have been told that the Hotel has been redone With new carpet ,Flat screen TV and Most important Your friends and fellow Live Steamers*
*Remember if You miss this one,You snooze You Lose*
*Are You Going,See You on the Bayou????*


----------



## rexcadral (Jan 20, 2016)

Not trolling.

What's Diamondhead? Is there a website for it somewhere?


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

HERE IS DIAMONDHEAD


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Rexcadral,
You can go to www.diamondhead.org and look at all the pictures of past events and register online or print a registration form and mail it in. It's too late now to order Aprons, golf shirts, sweat shirts embroidered with the 2017 Diamondhead logo, but you can still steamup 24/7 on your pick of 3 tracks, enjoy the Mamod Club entries, the Cricket "Chirp-Up", the train movie and the Cajun lunch. Plus much more.

BY THE WAY, THE DIAMONDHEAD STEAMUP AND THE ISSS, LLC HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH THE REMARKS MADE ABOVE AND WE WELCOME EVERYONE TO THE JANUARY STEAMUP.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

*This is diamondhead!!*

Think of the events in this video for a week straight, 24/7 and that is diamondhead!


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Richey has a Great group that can do a great job on this song,Steam Tom has it on video in a Train Coach,May by he will Post it.If not Enjoy this one


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob,
Of course you mean this. What a great place to listen to that song...




Although Arlo Guthrie made the song popular, Steve Goodman is the guy who actually wrote the song. One of the best railroad songs ever written. 
And here is a link to my pics and vids from earlier this year.


----------



## StackTalk (May 16, 2014)

Aside:

Steve Goodman was a very talented Chicago-based singer-songwriter, known by many music insiders and a friend to John Prine . . . who dedicates his concerts to Steve.

He was also a great guitarist.

We'd all know a lot more about him if he had not died of leukemia (ALL) at the age of 36 back in 1984.

He did a great job on songs written by Michael Smith as well:

Spoon River (Civil War theme)
The Dutchman (Aging, love and reflections on youth)

Come to mind.

Carry on.


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

*Diamondhead Friday lunch*

The River Rats will be playing for us in January at the Friday lunch. Don't miss it!


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

That alone would be worth the trip. They played for us for about three hours on that railcar, without a break. Can't wait!


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, do you have everything packed and by the door, ready to load in the van?

The stuff I plan to bring is in it's cases, and I'm working on something that might come along for show-and-tell. I am limited to the back seat of my wife's sedan for my toys and work table, so some things will stay home.

See you in 38 days.

Larry

Are we going to have a RH Stanley run again? I think I have found the firing problem with mine--replaced the gas valve, rather than fiddling with the original which had developed a leak.

Still have to get the Vermont IPA for the fridge.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry,

Will and I will be there with our Stanleys. In fact, we are about to take delivery on a couple of Terry Robinson's SloMos from Australia. We were very impressed with how they worked on my Katie, as you can see here...




So much so that we ordered a set for the Stanleys. Watch it in full screen mode, and especially notice the launch and stop.

'till DH,


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

When they make a SloMo for a SR&RL 24, i will be the first to order.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nate,
Pop an email to Terry at Small Steam Performance. He will let you know if and when.


----------



## JimB (Jan 25, 2013)

*Steamup*

I just booked a room. Trying to get ready for it now. James


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

*Diamondhead in 3 more weeks.Hope to see You there.I am bringing 3 Video of Pennsyvania Railroad.Great Movies for Penn Fans,Hope to see You all*
*I know that SteamTom has his Van already Packed.*
*Hope I will have My E6 to run*


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

bob, did you get my email? 


nate


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Nate ,Yes I got the one mailed on 12/10


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

*It Startes This Weekend,are You going to be here?*


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I keep telling myself, SOMEDAY. At my age it better be sooner than later. Nick jr


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

I called down there, and said, "_I'd like a room with a view_". 

They replied, "_Sir, how about this one_?"


----------



## TonyW (Jul 5, 2009)

Does anybody know if there will be a live video streaming feed this year? Thanks.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

steamtom1 said:


> I called down there, and said, "_I'd like a room with a view_".
> 
> They replied, "_Sir, how about this one_?"


Do you really want a view of Jay Kovac ;-)


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Going to have fun running this guy there, Justin is buttoning her up right now


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew,
It's a fine mess you have made there! See you soon.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

snowshoe said:


> Do you really want a view of Jay Kovac ;-)





steamtom1 said:


> I called down there, and said, "_I'd like a room with a view_".
> 
> They replied, "_Sir, how about this one_?"


... my SRRL and my ruby sure would look good on that table with me in the background bugging Jay....(sigh) 


3.0796012% percent chance of me being there. 
miracles can happen!


nate


----------

